# Been buzy



## Courtland (Jul 10, 2018)

Well.....I think I’m getting better been turning about 8 months self taught

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Courtland (Jul 10, 2018)

more from been buzy

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 10, 2018)

Coming along nicely!


----------



## Courtland (Jul 10, 2018)

more from been buzy

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Courtland (Jul 10, 2018)

more from been buzy

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Courtland (Jul 10, 2018)

well 8 months ago got my first lathe self taught

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Courtland (Jul 10, 2018)

been buzy

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Courtland (Jul 10, 2018)

didnt have enough room in been buzy 1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Courtland (Jul 10, 2018)

not enough room in been buzy 1 and 2


----------



## Courtland (Jul 10, 2018)

beeen buzy 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Courtland (Jul 10, 2018)

been buzy 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Courtland (Jul 10, 2018)

been buzy 5

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Courtland (Jul 10, 2018)

ring holder

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 11, 2018)

My, you've been busy! Tons of creativity! Congrats! Chuck


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 11, 2018)

Nice! Great reminder to not forget about simplicity when working on projects! Chuck


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 11, 2018)

My first ring holder I gave to my wife and she said it looked like a sombrero

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 11, 2018)

I love the shape of the first bowl  Beautiful tables, what is the finish and wood?


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 11, 2018)

Tells us about the not so obvious woods that you used.


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 11, 2018)

Nice stuff Courtland!


----------



## Courtland (Jul 11, 2018)

So top to bottom koa cedar koa and buck eye burl


----------



## Courtland (Jul 11, 2018)

The first bowl is box elder and it was wet so I just wanted to get some weight off it so it dries faster and the table is koa and finish is epoxy


----------



## Courtland (Jul 11, 2018)

2nd bowl is cedar


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2018)

I merged all the turning posts of yours because 2 or three topics on the same batch of turnings dont need 5 or 6 topics.

Very cool turnings though. I like the green looking buckeye one? Nicely done sir....


----------

